# kid not growing fast



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the new doe is a monster, she is huge already and probably twice the size of the buckling...she has her horn buds showing and will probably mature larger than her dam.

but the buck isnt growing very fast at all, he kinda just stands around while his sister jumps off everything in sight, i'll probably go buy some goat's milk, because i think star is only getting enough milk for one kid, i've tried to milk her out but got nothing, but i know theyre both eating. and starting to nibble solids. 

anything i could give him to boost his growing? thanks everyone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if he is nibbling grain you can add some milk replacer to his grain if he wont take a bottle.

How full does his belly feel?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Are you creep feeding them? Does their feed have a coccidiostat? A high protein supplement like calf manna could help.


Something I've been experimenting with is making sure there is electrolytes available. You can put this in the water or on their feed. I like sav-a-calf the best or revitalyte. Both have electrolytes and probiotics in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

here is a post on how to increase milk production....to get your doe back in milk.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7201


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

His belly feels...there, it doesnt feel starved, but not full like his sis's.

creep:
right now in their feeder they have hay and cob. nothing special. i ran out of my 'goat grain'...i also have alfalfa pellets and purina show goats i could put in there. 



would BOSS help? although i dont know if i could get it up here. :scratch:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Boss won't really help.

You need something high in protein. A starter and grower feed wold be ideal. However the alfalfa pellets and show goat feed will do.


----------

